# The World Of Spiders



## Meanderer (Aug 20, 2017)

Spiders could theoretically eat every human on Earth in one year












"Spiders are quite literally all around us. A recent entomological survey of North Carolina homes turned up spiders in 100 percent of them, including 68 percent of bathrooms and more than three-quarters of bedrooms. There's a good chance at least one spider is staring at you right now, sizing you up from a darkened corner of the room, eight eyes glistening in the shadows".


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 20, 2017)

This morning was a dewy,foggy one.  I found this web on the barberry bush.


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 20, 2017)

We have lots of black widows in Fresno, so Ive had to get Pest Control because they were everywhere.  Don't see too many spiders now but when I do I check to see if they have the red hourglass on the bottom...after Ive killed them.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 20, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> ... There's a good chance at least one spider is staring at you right now, sizing you up from a darkened corner of the room, eight eyes glistening in the shadows".



_Pholcus phalangioides, _better known as PePe the spider, is watching you right now.


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 20, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> This morning was a dewy,foggy one.  I found this web on the barberry bush.
> View attachment 40983



Wow, that's an impressive web!


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 20, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> _Pholcus phalangioides, _better known as PePe the spider, is watching you right now.
> 
> View attachment 40984



Creepy!  PePe?  Hope this doesn't turn into another Simpson/tiger/ thing!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Camper6 (Aug 20, 2017)

That's an interesting topic.

I read about an island which became uninhabited and had no predators or birds.
It became infested with spiders and there was a web across the whole island.

I don't kill spiders, even in the house.  They are harmless and eat flies.


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 20, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> That's an interesting topic.
> 
> I read about an island which became uninhabited and had no predators or birds.
> It became infested with spiders and there was a web across the whole island.
> ...




I kill them because the black widow isn't harmless....I'll leave a daddy long legs alone though.

https://www.desertusa.com/insects/black-widow-spider.html


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 20, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I kill them because the black widow isn't harmless....I'll leave a daddy long legs alone though.
> 
> https://www.desertusa.com/insects/black-widow-spider.html



No black widows where I live, except for the ones who have collected the insurance money and have gone into brief mourning before they book a cruise.:bonvoyage:


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 20, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> No black widows where I live, except for the ones who have collected the insurance money and have gone into brief mourning before they book a cruise.:bonvoyage:



haha!

we have plenty, before I got the exterminator I had to check the patio chairs before sitting down because they were even on them.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 20, 2017)

We have the black widow's big sister, the red back. These spiders are extremely venomous and every so often I kill one or two outside if I think someone might accidentally put their hand on one. They build their nests under chairs, window sills and the rims of big plastic plant pots. They also like stacks of bricks and hide between them in crevices. Their webs are characteristically untidy and the silk is very tough. I only have to pull a stick through any suspicious web to check for red backs. However, they are rather timid and easy to kill so they are not very scary. One squirt of fly spray and they drop out of the web and we tread on them.







The common spider that does inhabit our houses does not build a web  at all. It is the huntsman and hides behind pictures during the day time and comes out at night to hunt insects. It normally lives under the bark of eucalyptus trees and is rarely seen on the ground so it never walks around the floor or invades our shoes. Huntsman spider have large fangs and can deliver a bite but they are actually safe because they are not venomous to humans and can be handled safely as long as they are not squeezed. I can go to sleep with one of these fellows on the ceiling above my bed. I've never had one drop on me or crawl on my face.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 20, 2017)

Warrigal said:


> The common spider that does inhabit our houses does not build a wall  at all. It is the huntsman and hides behind pictures during the day time and comes out at night to hunt insects. It normally lives under the bark of eucalyptus trees and is rarely seen on the ground so it never walks around the floor or invades our shoes. Huntsman spider have large fangs and can deliver a bite but they are actually safe because they are not venomous to humans and can be handled safely as long as they are not squeezed. I can go to sleep with one of these fellows on the ceiling above my bed. I've never had one drop on me or crawl on my face.


Your picture doesn't show the scale...how big is the Huntsman, Warri?


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 20, 2017)

I remember a thread, where people listed the things they were grateful for.  The one I liked was "I'm thankful that spiders don't fly"!


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 20, 2017)

Flying spiders
They don't actually fly.  It's more like bungee jumping sideways into the wind.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2017)

We have a lot of spiders in the house and outside, because of the pine and spruce trees.  Would be cool to see one of these.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 20, 2017)

Spider Sabich




His lifelong nickname "Spider" was given by his father, as a result of thin arms and legs at a premature birth.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Warrigal (Aug 20, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> Your picture doesn't show the scale...how big is the Huntsman, Warri?



There is one species that is the second biggest spider in the world but our local ones are about the size of the palm of a man's hand.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 20, 2017)

Warrigal said:


> There is one species that is the second biggest spider in the world but our local ones are about the size of the palm of a man's hand.


Thank you!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 20, 2017)

[h=1]Ballad Of Spider John[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 21, 2017)

Peanut Butter Spider Cookies


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 21, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> Peanut Butter Spider Cookies




Ill have to remember this one if I'm visiting the little ones on Halloween.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 21, 2017)

Banana Spider




That's one appealing arachnid.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 28, 2017)

My stepfather taught me that spider webs are a great way to stop the bleeding on small scrapes and cuts when you are too far from the first aid kit to grab a Band-Aid.  It really works, try it!

and my grandmother always referred to cast iron frying pans as spiders, it was a throwback to the days when frying pans that were used to cook over an open fire had three legs.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 28, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> My stepfather taught me that spider webs are a great way to stop the bleeding on small scrapes and cuts when you are too far from the first aid kit to grab a Band-Aid.  It really works, try it!
> 
> and my grandmother always referred to cast iron frying pans as spiders, it was a throwback to the days when frying pans that were used to cook over an open fire had three legs.



My Grandmother called webs, in the corners, "Irish lace curtains".


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 28, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> My Grandmother called webs, in the corners, "Irish lace curtains".



I've got Irish lace hanging in every room, LOL!!!

Several countries have a Christmas story about spiders similar to this one.  My mother always had a silver spider hanging on her Christmas tree.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 28, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I've got Irish lace hanging in every room, LOL!!!
> 
> Several countries have a Christmas story about spiders similar to this one.  My mother always had a silver spider hanging on her Christmas tree.



Cool story, Bea.  Thanks.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 28, 2017)

The Legend of the Christmas Spider




A Ukrainian spider web ornament


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 28, 2017)

Woolly Jumping Spider
She comes with shades


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 4, 2017)

Tarantulas


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## A2ZGrammie (Sep 2, 2019)

No. Spiders.

I hope I didn't miss this, but you should google how many you eat while you are sleeping. I can't remember the amount, but it's a lot.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but it's quite a bit.


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Judycat (Sep 2, 2019)

I have pouch spiders in my house. They make little web pouches in places like where the wall meets the ceiling, they sleep in the pouches all day. Then they come out at night and hunt insects. I see them only once in a while, but I find their abandoned pouches everywhere. 
Also called sac spiders, just little buggers, usually yellow, but I've seen brown and black ones too.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## win231 (Sep 2, 2019)

Warrigal said:


> We have the black widow's big sister, the red back. These spiders are extremely venomous and every so often I kill one or two outside if I think someone might accidentally put their hand on one. They build their nests under chairs, window sills and the rims of big plastic plant pots. They also like stacks of bricks and hide between them in crevices. Their webs are characteristically untidy and the silk is very tough. I only have to pull a stick through any suspicious web to check for red backs. However, they are rather timid and easy to kill so they are not very scary. One squirt of fly spray and they drop out of the web and we tread on them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read up on the Australian Redback after I found 2 - one on my trash can & one in the back yard.  I'm in California.  Maybe they got here in luggage or produce.  Luckily, I always have a powerful light when I'm outside at night.  He was on the handle of the trash can - where I would normally grab it.  At first, I thought it was just a Black Widow with the red mark on the wrong side - birth defect, LOL.


----------



## Ferocious (Sep 2, 2019)

*When I was a lad, the house we lived in had the lavatory down the back yard. *
*Trips out there after dark were only for the stout hearted, for there, lurking behind the cistern was the biggest spider imaginable (well that's how it seemed ).
While I sat there, eyes scanning the walls and holding the candle, the crafty bugger would come down the chain and catch me off guard while gnashing his teeth at me, and, no matter how I tried splattering him to the walls with my shoe (a bit like OO7 in the Bond movie), the rascal always escaped, he was probably with the KGB.
A cousin who was a few years older than me, went into the lav during the daytime and caught 'Boris' in a jam jar, then he told me that he had released 'Boris' through a lady's (Winnie the Witch) letterbox, and that she would turn it into a servant girl who would wash her dishes for her. 
However, a week later, we had another 'Boris' who turned out to be just as terrifying as his relative. *

*Hmmmm.......I have to say, I still don't like them 'Boris spiders'.*


----------



## Trade (Sep 3, 2019)

This one has taken up residence out my back door. I don't know what kind it is as I am not a Spiderologist. Last week there was also a bigger one with a fat body which I assume was a female carrying eggs. I generally leave them alone since they eat less desirable bugs.


----------



## win231 (Sep 3, 2019)

Informative spider video:


----------



## norman (Sep 13, 2019)

🕷I like the ones that have fangs and can inject venom.....as long as they bite someone else and not me...  🕷


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Sep 14, 2019)

Pretty sure I had a brown recluse on my daybed the other day. 
I offered a paper plate to assist in rehoming outdoors, no interest. 
Disappeared, having seen it again. 
Cats very uninterested.


----------



## norman (Sep 14, 2019)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> Pretty sure I had a brown recluse on my daybed the other day.
> I offered a paper plate to assist in rehoming outdoors, no interest.
> Disappeared, having seen it again.
> Cats very uninterested.


If it bits you instead of a giant fan you may become a Field of Dreams fan.  just sayin


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## win231 (Sep 14, 2019)

norman said:


> If it bits you instead of a giant fan you may become a Field of Dreams fan.  just sayin


Their bite can be dangerous, but most people don't have a serious reaction to it.


----------



## Suzy623 (Sep 14, 2019)

We have the black widows but we also have the brown recluse.  The brown recluse can really hurt you and if you let the venom stay in too long it can be deadly. I'm absolutely terrified of spiders. I think I've got an allergy to them because if I get too close I break out....into a run! I can tolerate flying insects but not creepy crawlies. Well, couldn't tolerate spiders in the wind but other flying insects don't bother me too much.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 26, 2019)

When I was a kid, I remember running through the fields and hitting one of these fellows. Some years were worst than others.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 26, 2019)

Spiders and snakes, proof of an imperfect world.


----------

